# s'ensuit/découle - Implique



## robertaL

Re-bonjour,

Je dois traduire "Dalla verità di una teoria non segue l'esistenza di alcun oggetto".

Une traduction litterale serait : 
"De la vérité d'une théorie ne s'ensuit l'existence d'aucun objet" 
 ou:  "De la vérité d'une théorie ne suit l'existence d'aucun objet" 
ou : "De la vérité d'une théorie ne découle l'existence d'aucun objet". 
Mais ça ne sonne pas bien à mes oreilles. D'autant plus que cette phase fait en réalité partie d'une phrase bien plus longue et compliquée, où l'antéposition de "De la vérité d'une théorie" peut amener à confusion. 
j'ai pensé donc à tourné l'expression comme cela : 
"La vérité d'une théorie n'implique l'existence d'aucun objet". 
Qu'en pensez-vous? 

Je pourrais fournir plus de contexte, mais j'ai le sentiment que ce ne sera pas plus éclairant, sauf dire que c'est tiré d'un texte de philosophie des sciences. 
De toute façon, voici la phrase en entier:  "Se si ammette un criterio che porta ad ammettere che l'impegno ontologico della teoria è vuoto, dalla verità di una teoria non segue l'esistenza di alcun oggetto". La frase, lo so, è inelegante (ma non è colpa mia). 
Grazie.
R


----------



## matoupaschat

"De l'exactitude d'une théorie ne découle l'existence d'aucun objet" ou 
"L'exactitude d'une théorie n'a aucunement comme conséquence l'existence d'un objet"
Juste une petite remarque, tu voulais plutôt parler de "traduction littérale", je suppose ?


----------



## robertaL

Merci. 
comme dans l'autre thread pour "justification", il est important ici de préserver le terme "vérité" (la vérité d'une théorie n'est pas son exactitude). 

Je crois que je vais utiliser ta suggestion dans ce sens : "La vérité d'une théorie n'a aucunement comme conséquence l'existence d'un objet". 


Oui, je voulais parler de traduction littérale (dans la foulée je me suis trompée... je vais le corriger, car j'ai honte de cette erreur grossière ;-) )


----------



## Corsicum

D’accord avec Matou. Juste une remarque : « _impliquer_» pourrait convenir aussi. Je ne sais pas expliquer pourquoi mais il me semble qu’il manque le “_pas_” ? …je ne suis pas certain,ou alors avec une trop grande liberté d’interprétaion :  
_La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas (forcement) l'existence d'aucun objet__._


----------



## robertaL

Point intéressant, Corsicum ! Merci ! Au début j'avais bien mis un "pas" et je "sentais" qu'il en fallait un. 
Mais puis j'ai suivi la règle suivant laquelle, si je ne me trompe pas, "aucun" ne requiert pas "pas" (ex : Non abbiamo nessun punto in comune > Nous n'avons aucun point en commun"). Quelqu'un saurait nous expliquer s'il y a une règle pour l'usage de "pas" avec "aucun" compatible avec ce cas où l'on sent la nécessité d'ajouter un "pas" (si le sentiment de Corsicum - et le mien - est correct) ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne connais pas du tout les règles, je me fie à la musicalité...., dans l’attente d’explications pour ce contexte je comprend :
_La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas l'existence d’un quelconque objet._
_La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas l'existence d’un objet quel qu’il soit._
Dans ce cas la règle est « sans objet »…


----------



## robertaL

Merci beaucoup, Corsicum. J'aime bien ces alternatives à "aucun".


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, je comprends que "vérité" est un terme philosophique bien défini et qu'il faille le garder .

En français, il est très rare que "aucun" ait un sens positif comme en italien, et quand on utilise "ne ... aucun" ou "aucun ... ne", ajouter "pas" revient à affirmer au lieu de nier . 

Moi aussi je trouve très bien les propositions de Corsicum .
_La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas l'existence d’un quelconque objet.
La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas l'existence d’un objet quel qu’il soit._​Bonne semaine !


----------



## robertaL

Je sais que d'habitude ajouter "pas" à "aucun" revient à affirmer. Mais le fait que vous proposez _La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas l'existence d’un quelconque objet.
La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas l'existence d’un objet quel qu’il soit. _
signifie qu'on a là affaire à un des très rares cas où "aucun" a un sens positif? 
Merci encore pour vos réponses très éclairantes (malgré l'obscurité du sujet)! 
Bonne semaine à vous!


----------



## matoupaschat

Désolé mais je ne comprend pas bien la question : dans les deux phrases de Corsicum, il pas de "aucun", il y a "ne... pas" qui est négatif et "quelconque" qui est positif ; cela a exactement le même sens que "ne ... aucun"; le sens négatif est toujours dans le "ne" car on n'utilise pas "aucun" seul .


----------



## robertaL

> Désolé mais je ne comprend pas bien la question : dans les deux phrases  de Corsicum, il pas de "aucun", il y a "ne... pas" qui est négatif et  "quelconque" qui est positif ; cela a exactement le même sens que "ne  ... aucun"; le sens négatif est toujours dans le "ne" car on n'utilise  pas "aucun" seul .


        Je pense notamment à cette phrase de Corsicum _La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas (forcement) l'existence d'aucun objet__._ et au fait qu'il suggère justement d'ajouter un "pas" à ma phrase initiale.

Mais maintenant je vois pourquoi on met le "pas" ici : "aucun" figure dans la locution "l'existence d'aucun objet": ce n'est donc pas aucun tout seul ici, mais "existence" qui est introduite par la negation. On aurait dit par exemple  _La vérité d'une théorie n'engendre aucun objet__._ (sans "pas") - je sais, ce n'est pas un bon exemple...


----------



## matoupaschat

robertaL said:


> Je pense notamment à cette phrase de Corsicum _La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas (forcement) l'existence d'aucun objet __._ et au fait qu'il suggère justement d'ajouter un "pas" à ma phrase initiale. *Non, là  sa proposition est fausse, d'ailleurs, il a lui-même exprimé des doutes*
> 
> Mais maintenant je vois pourquoi on met le "pas" ici : "aucun" figure dans la locution "l'existence d'aucun objet": ce n'est donc pas aucun tout seul ici, mais "existence" qui est introduite par la negation. On aurait dit par exemple _La vérité d'une théorie n'engendre aucun objet__._ (sans "pas") - je sais, ce n'est pas un bon exemple...


Ce qui donne le sens négatif, c'est "ne ... aucun" avec un verbe . Si on met "pas" en plus (donc "ne ... pas ... aucun" ou "aucun ... ne ... pas"), on a une double négation, donc une affirmation .


----------



## robertaL

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *robertaL*
> 
> 
> Je pense notamment à cette phrase de Corsicum _La vérité d'une théorie n'implique pas (forcement) l'existence d'aucun objet __._ et au fait qu'il suggère justement d'ajouter un "pas" à ma phrase initiale. *Non, là  sa proposition est fausse, d'ailleurs, il a lui-même exprimé des doutes*
> 
> Mais maintenant je vois pourquoi on met le "pas" ici : "aucun" figure  dans la locution "l'existence d'aucun objet": ce n'est donc pas aucun  tout seul ici, mais "existence" qui est introduite par la negation. On  aurait dit par exemple _La vérité d'une théorie n'engendre aucun objet__._ (sans "pas") - je sais, ce n'est pas un bon exemple...
> 
> Ce qui donne le sens négatif, c'est "ne ... aucun" avec un verbe .  Si on met "pas" en plus (donc "ne ... pas ... aucun" ou "aucun ... ne  ... pas"), on a une double négation, donc une affirmation .



Si la phrase de Corsicum est fausse, tout est simple, clair et conforme à la règle générale de "ne..aucun". 
Pourtant.. il faut établir si elle est vraiment fausse (puisqu'elle sonne si bien)... Il ne se peut pas que sa phrase soit correcte en raison de l'explication que je suggérais, à savoir  que le CDO ici n'est pas "aucun objet", mais bien "l'existence de (aucun objet)" (auquel cas "aucun objet" perd sa valeur de "negative-maker" pour ainsi dire ? (évidemment c'est juste un conjecture, pour rendre compte de l'éventualité que Corsicum ait raison à suggérer d'introduire le "pas").


----------



## matoupaschat

Encore une petite remarque : excuse-moi, je suis désolé, mais il faut éviter en français de construire par écrit et sans inversion des phrases interrogatives qui soient longues ; oralement cela passe très bien parce qu'il y a l'inflexion vocale, mais à l'écrit on n'a que la ponctuation tout à la fin .
Comme je disais, mais sans insister suffisamment, c'est le verbe qui compte et la négation "ne" . 
Et malheureusement, ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose sonne bien qu'elle est juste .
Bon, sur ce, il est temps pour moi d'aller au lit, mais je continue volontiers demain si tu veux . 
Bonne nuit, sogni d'oro!


----------



## robertaL

Merci beaucoup pour la patience, tout est très clair.
 Je voulais juste y voir clair sur la suggestion de Corsicum. Mais si tu insistes qu'elle est fausse, tant mieux : il n'y a que la règle générale, et pas besoin de bricoler une explication ad hoc pour ce cas précis ! 

Désolée pour avoir oublié l'inversion... il est tard... merci de l'avoir signalé.
Bonne nuit


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous et surtout à Matou pour ses remarques pertinentes de manière générale, compte tenu de votre vigilance il est plus facile de s’exprimer librement avec un certain risque d’erreur !


----------

